# Used/obsolete motor from repair shop



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

I have no idea, I know that forklifts are a good place to look for them, at least for a compact. Sometimes I wonder if a locomotive traction motor would work but I think they need close to 600 volts to be efficient. I'm not sure but I'm starting to get the feeling that it might be better to buy a good $1700 motor like a warp 9 or adc and be a cheap skate on the batteries and controller. Controllers will probably be better and cheaper in the future and better batteries might be affordable.


----------



## ecvs (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a good motor also. I'm not in a hurry yet. Still getting the controller together. 
But I think the motor will be the most costly. And no matter how I figure it. The cost of doing an electric vehicle (even if you do most of the work yourself is going to cost minimum 5 G's in parts.
Tom


----------



## e-ghia (Mar 12, 2008)

The 600 volts would be okay and I would really like an AC motor instead of DC.

I am planning to run lithium batteries and overcoming the tremendous upfront cost is a major hurdle. I am trying to find a source in China for a really good battery at a very affordable price. It can be found, you just have to be persistent in looking.

Minimum of $5k? Definitely!  I am planning for a longer distance commute so my project will be lucky if it is on the lower end of $20k. And that is not including the car. If only I lived closer to work.....

Phillip


----------

